# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Ebro >  Temporal de Nieve en pirineo y cantábrico

## termopar

> *
> Las reservas de nieve en el Ebro y el Garona casi doblan a las de hace un año*
> 
> Efeverde.- Las reservas de nieve y de las aportaciones en las subcuencas nivales de las vertientes cantábrica y pirenaica de las cuencas de los ríos Ebro y Garona prácticamente doblan las que había hace un año y también están claramente por encima del promedio de los últimos cinco años.
> 
> Según informa la Confederación Hidrográfica del Ebro, las reservas de nieve esta semana en las citadas cuencas son de 1.254 hectómetros cúbicos, mientras que hace un año eran de 645, y la media de los cinco últimos años era de 843.
> 
> Además, las aportaciones totales acumuladas registradas en los puntos de cierre de cada subcuenca desde el principio del año hidrológico (1 de octubre) son de 1.701 hectómetros cúbicos, mientras que hace un año era de 1.470, aunque todavía no alcanza el promedio de los cinco últimos, años que es de 1.994.
> 
> ...


Referencia: http://www.efeverde.com/noticias/las...oblan-las-ano/

----------

JMTrigos (06-feb-2017)

----------

